# Help these rats!



## neiratties (Feb 1, 2014)

I was going through CL looking for prices of DCN to show my dad that $140 was a good price when I came across this 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv...291193811.html
These poor babies need help asap!


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

OMG. Excuse me while I throw up. He leaves them in filthy cages, outside, and anyone can see those cages are way too small. He claims he loves them but leaves them like that? I wish I lived close enough to help them. somepne should report him for animal cruelty.


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

How can he says he loves them? I didnt know thats how you show love.


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

DO NOT GO TO THIS PERSONS HOUSE my breeder told me she has tried to work with him on multiple occasions. He runs a illegal rescue and she believes he has mental issue and should not be trusted . the best thing to do is to pressure animal control to pay him a visit


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you have the address of this place, maybe you could PM me? I'd definitely call animal control to have them check up.


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Omg... This is disgusting... Turn Him In ASAP!!!


----------



## neiratties (Feb 1, 2014)

Im in Michigan and he is in California. I don't know how to turn him in. I posted it on here in hopes that some people from cali would see it and help.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow that's really disgusting. Poor babies so many crammed into dirty cages. I've never seen that much poo in one cage.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah that looks like the conditions that you see on those animal cop shows on Animal Planet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm shocked he even posted those photos.


----------

